
Integer Factorization: Part I - subhendra
https://www.slideshare.net/SubhendraBasu3/a-method-for-factorizing-arbitrary-length-integers-in-real-time
======
ColinWright
You submit this repeatedly. I've replied in depth in the past, and you've been
given the same advice over and over again - factorise a large number that's
known to be hard, and people will pay attention.

But currently this appears to be manifest nonsense.

Previous comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990371)

I have _no_ idea who has upvoted this and your other submissions. I suspect
sock-puppets.

